# Divided 5 gallon.



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sarada wanted pics. I just used the report binder and crafting mesh way of making them. I also hot glue gunned the top of the divider to the rim of the tank.

I haven't decided yet if I'm going to give Anders and my planted tank to my brother or not. If I do, I'll be getting a new betta of course. But I did put him in the other side of the tank for a bit. 
I have been talking the two different people about adopting bettas. One's local and the other isn't so there is always that option.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Wow that looks great! Are your plants real?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

That is the exact same tank as mine too...


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

No, lol. All of them are from petco. I figure it'd be best to not do the planted tank thing in college. It can take a lot of time depending on what real plants you have.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

How do you get the things that hold the divider to stay on the tank?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I just got report covers at Office Max, I believe. They weren't expensive at all. Maybe like $4 for 8 of the actual covers, then the crafting mesh I got at Walmart for $1.97 and that came with like 5 or 6 large sheets so I have plenty to make more. You can probably get the report covers at Walmart too.

These are what they look like and the plastic part just slides right off.









EDIT: Oh and the plastic mesh gives enough force that you can squeeze them in there and the tension holds them in place. The mesh may bow, I just kept trimming a little at a time to where it still is snug against the glass but doesn't bow.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Oh good, I live in a small town 2hrs from the city...but we do have a Walmart  Thanks, I'll be so happy if I can get ANOTHER betta


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

And the pressure alone is enough to keep it in place in the tank?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Usually yeah, but I hot glue gunned mine to the top of the rim just to be sure and the gravel on the bottom will keep it sucure down there.

You could also use aquarium silicone if you want to silicone the whole plastic part to the sides of the tank, but I just needed a little so just used what I had.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome job!
BTW I think you can just by the report binder spines from any printer that does that kind of binding like the staples copy center, for even cheaper!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Sweet, I do have a glue gun too.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

sjones said:


> Awesome job!
> BTW I think you can just by the report binder spines from any printer that does that kind of binding like the staples copy center, for even cheaper!


 Lol, actually I needed them for school anyways so it was fine.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Duuddee, SK, plleeasseee come over and do my tanks for me XD YOURS ARE ALWAYS AMAZING. End of story


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I know, it's annoying isn't it? You should just go into aquascaping full time and sell us cycled planted tanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

It might have something to do with my floral arranging class, lol. We had lots of rules you had to follow and I could see these coming into play here.

But incase you haven't noticed, I change my tanks like every week so it's bound to look decent at some point or another. XD


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

really? like ikebana? is there anywhere we can read up on these rules?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, like that. We didn't really use ikebana, but we did do an oriental arrangement. They like things in 3, and they represent like the moon, earth and man or something like that, lol. We didn't really use computers during floral design, just greenhouse management, so Idk if there are stuff online. We did all hands on approach by making the arrangements, but did have supplements with a book.
I'm sure you can find some stuff though.


----------

